# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Identificação deste novo habitante

## lima.rick

Boa tarde, sou novo no mundo da aquariofilia marinha, venho aki pedir ajuda para identificar esta especie que apareceu no meu aquario e tem vindo a desenvolver, as fotos foram tiradas com telemovel, a qualidade não é a melhor, por isso desde ja o meu pedido de desculpa.

esp.1.jpg
esp.2.jpg

----------


## miguelcarreira

Olá Lima, realmente as fotos não sao as melhores mas a apostar parece me uma esponja, mas aguarda ppl mais esperiente

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa tarde, sou novo no mundo da aquariofilia marinha, venho aki pedir ajuda para identificar esta especie que apareceu no meu aquario e tem vindo a desenvolver, as fotos foram tiradas com telemovel, a qualidade não é a melhor, por isso desde ja o meu pedido de desculpa.
> 
> esp.1.jpg
> esp.2.jpg


 :Olá:  Lima

Tenho para mim ser uma "Avrainvillea Amadelpha"...alga calcária bastante invasiva.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## lima.rick

Obrigado assim ja da para fazer uma melhor pesquisa.
Vou estar atento caso tenha ideias de se esticar muito, neste momento esta localizada num so ponto.

----------

